# Any experience with Oil Rig Job Canada (www.oil-canada.com)?



## ducati (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

As the title states already I am wondering if anyone has any experience with that advisory company. They charge $159 for their service which includes: 

-details on oil jobs
-salary estimates
-info on any additional training and licences
-instructions on what to do next to secure a job in the oil industry

I have a senior position in the oil and gas industry and am trying to figure out on how to set my foot into a Canadian company to secure a job so I do not need additional training info etc. They state that they will work out "the most suitable way for you to get employed within the oil industry". That is what I am interested in! 

Does anyone have experience with this company? Please share if you do. Thanks in advance. 

Cheers,
ducati


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never heard of this company. You know what they say 'if it sounds too good to be true then it probably is'.as you probably know the mail oil and gas industry in Canada is centered in the Province of Alberta. You should be looking for agencies in that Province for jobs.


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

ducati said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As the title states already I am wondering if anyone has any experience with that advisory company. They charge $159 for their service which includes:
> 
> ...


When something is too good to be true, then it most probably is NOT true. Remember this and you will be just fine :fingerscrossed:.

You might want to take a look into this link before you can decide for yourself : Beware of Job Scams, Oil-Offshore-Marine.com :yo:


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

Also the address on the website is no where near to what it mentions it really is : Mining Canada Business Review in Vancouver, BC - Mainland British Columbia BBB


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Try to find your job in this structure, and you will get info on job content, training, licenses:
Occupational Structure by Skill Type
Or google 
_NOC code [your job title]_ 

This is where you can find labour market information. Search for your job title, and narrow it down to the places where you can find these jobs. You will get info on the prospects for the job in that region and wages and so on:
Home - Job Bank

Maybe you can find interesting info on these websites:
Home | Hays
Alberta - Canadian Association of Petroleum Producers


I would never pay for such a service! 
And you may think you don't need additional training or licenses, but that's up to the government to decide on that.
The only way for a foreigner to get employment in the industry is through a valid visa. More info here: Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bkkarthik said:


> When something is too good to be true, then it most probably is NOT true. Remember this and you will be just fine :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> You might want to take a look into this link before you can decide for yourself : Beware of Job Scams, Oil-Offshore-Marine.com :yo:




You might want to look at the date on the original post.


----------

